# What's your Christmas weather?



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

Here in upstate NY, it's clear, bright and seasonably cold.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2019)

It's almost 9am here and it's sunny and 40 degrees.  We've had some snowstorms already and freezing temps, but this week before Christmas has been warm and around 60s in the day time.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2019)

35 F and sunny.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2019)

debodun said:


> Here in upstate NY, it's clear, bright and seasonably cold.


 Same here in Western NY. Sunny, and no snowfall.   It is 35 out, going up to 44.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2019)

*Goofy Chicago weather all week...40 F right now and should get up to 55 F later today. *


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

It was 1 degree Celsius today. The girls wore their new Christmas sweaters. They soon let me know that they didn’t want any clothes. 
Toys & treats only.


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

Toys and treats sounds good to me, especially the treats. LOL. 

I am pretty fussy about clothes, so I can imagine how it is with younger folks.


----------

